# What would be the best breed for dairy beef feeder project.



## ranchruler1 (Aug 12, 2012)

well I am doing a dairy beef feeder project this year and next year a steer with it. But I am trying to find the best breed for my dairy beef feeder, I can get any breed from most the farmers I work/worked for or at the sale barn. I have cattle here at my farm but they are mostly angus and holstein and I cant do angus because there a beef breed and I am trying to find something else besides holstein because almost every person takes holstein but I might just have to take one. Well at first I was thinking a Jersey because I can get 1 dehorned and weaned for $85 from a friend but I am afraid it will be on the way small side because we start this project in janruary and the calf has to be born after janruary first so I dont think it will be as big as alot of the others. And then my other choice was Guernsey I really like this breed of cattle but I dont know how fast they grow or anything because I have never owned any.
Thanks


----------



## kfacres (Aug 12, 2012)

milking shorthorn

or beef shorthorns with dual registered papers.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 12, 2012)

Ranchruler, ever heard of Brown Swiss?  They'd grow almost as big as a Holstein would, and might be more readily available than MS or Guernsey or even Ayrshire.  

I don't believe there's such a thing as a best breed, it's whatever animal you choose that you like and what's available locally to you, regardless of breed, is what's important.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree with Karen.  Brown Swiss are a nice addition, but can be hard to find.  If you have access to Guernsey, that would be a nice route to take.

I'd go with Jersey around her, because other than Holestein, thats all I got!


----------



## walkingwolf (Aug 29, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Ranchruler, ever heard of Brown Swiss?  They'd grow almost as big as a Holstein would, and might be more readily available than MS or Guernsey or even Ayrshire.
> 
> I don't believe there's such a thing as a best breed, it's whatever animal you choose that you like and what's available locally to you, regardless of breed, is what's important.


I'd like to "second/third" on the Brown Swiss.  Growing up we had 4 BS milk cows that we covered with an Angus bull.  The bull/steer calves always dressed out very well and heifers of this cross still made very good milk cows.  Most were tiger striped with a few that were almost pure black.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 21, 2018)

Brown Swiss or dual registered Shorthorn would be my picks.  But, good genetics and management a Jersey steer can surprise you!  I have raised them along side Holstein and they did not miss by much weighing same.

But on taste test against the four top beef breeds, Jersey won four out of five times in consumer testing.  I have raised and eaten my own Angus, Polled Hereford, Charlois, Holstein, Jersey and crosses in between.  By far the straight Jersey has been consistently best taste and texture.

Keep us up to date and take pictures to share!


----------

